# Abu reel for distance



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I was looking at an Abu 7000iC3 yesterday at my local tackle shop...he also had the 7000i. I know that a lot of distance casting reels are modified 6500CSRockets or C3's (that I've seen anyway).

My question is, what's the reason behind using the smaller style reel...lighter spool? Smaller size fit the hand in certain casting styles better? 

Would a 7000 work as well...if not, what's the reasoning? Thinking about getting one and taking the levelwind off of it. Still want to fish with it, but I'd like to set one up for chunking lead down at the soccer field.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If you're just looking for a distance casting reel that will fish well, I would recommend just getting a 6500CTC3. Nothing needs to be modified and it'll throw well out of the box.


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree with terry, just order you up a 6500 ctc3 mag elite. you"ll love it, truely amazing how much ground you can fish standing in the same place......may be a little more money, but worth every penny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

You don't ever see Abu's with no levelwind around here. I take it the CTC3 is a conventional? I asked my tackle dealer if the 7000 was available without levelwind and he had no idea. He gets a little bit of SW stuff in for me, but he tries to get stuff that the catfishermen around here will buy also when he does.

He asked me about reverse ferrules yesterday, and whether they were supposed to fit together all the way. I said no (only because I got that HDX off Finger Mullet and found out myself about a month ago). He got a good deal on some surf rods, but decided he wouldn't be able to convince the catfishermen around here that was the way they were supposed to be. Then he said "I figured you would know"...but he didn't call me before sending them all back to the distributor.

Getting surf gear or saltwater gear of any kind is pretty hit or miss in Ohio opcorn:

dmaaero...I figure I'd have a few more $$ wrapped up in doing mods anyway. If I was overly concerned about having a little $$ wrapped up in it, I wouldn't be buying surf gear living in Ohio anyway. You should see how the people jogging at the park look at me stupid when I'm out there for my casting practice sessions. Just wish i had some people around here that were interested enough to cast with me, so we could help each other develop better casting techniques!!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

6500 

the correct name is C3CT not ctc3
basically means, inspool bearings and without LW.

many people use the 5500's because its a bit easier to tweak and control.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

The smaller reels 6500/5500 are better suited for true distance casting. The smaller reel gets up to speed faster and easier, and more importantly offers natural braking as the line level decreases failry rapidly - meaning no thumbing of the reel is generally required- until the very end when the weight touches down.

A larger reel takes more energy to get it spinning up to speed and doesn't slow down easily once it has gotten up to speed. ( More and nastier birdnests)

I agree with the others - the 6500 is a reasonable reel that can be both cast competitively and still fished in many situations.

If you had the option of two reels- I would recommend the 5500 for field casting and the larger 7000 for fishing.


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Redhorse,
The 7000s have a spool and shaft that are all one piece with outboard bearings. They will still cast well but nothing like a 6500 of any configuration with inboard bearings. If you want added line capacity the AVETS and PENN 525 mag are good reels. But I personally prefer the ABUs.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reel Shop


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Some of the big questions are, what are ya going to be fishing for with it and what size fishing line are ya going to be useing on it,,, say big cat fish and your going to spool it with 20# mono then a 7000 tricked out will do ya good. Now smaller fish and smaller line then a 6500 will do the trick. 

If your really wanting to play and get some distance and still be able to fish as you know be ready to do some tricking. I have a few 6500s tricked with the levelwind still on them of course they have the extra levelwind bearing and speed cog but still get great distance and will fish all day long. I also have a 7000 converted with-out the levelwind and speed bearings added and it is my favorite big reel to throw and gets good distance even with 20# mono.

Just a last foot note,, don't make the mistake and add braid cause WHEN it does birdnest and trust me it sooner or later will  have spare time and a sharp knife.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys...I have a couple of old 5500's I might just tear into and make play toys out of. I don't do much bass fishing with them anymore. The 6500's I have are all currently employed as muskie catchers. Already have a 525 to fish and cast...just wanted something to compare casts with. The only other reels I've got to compare are some squidders, and a 545...

Surf Cat...your explanation makes perfect sense. Thank you!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

get a saltist 20h? lol they cast very nice.

i sold my tricked out one here.

the guy should be very happy with it.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm thinking now that I will put together one reel specifically for distance...no sand. It's not like I don't have a crap load of fishing gear lying around...what's one more reel that I don't fish with right?

I can see it now...the first ever Central Ohio Distance Casting Club (CODCC) with one member...me! 

I have enough reels to fish with...so a dedicated distance reel it is. I'm going to work on a 5500.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Redhorse said:


> I'm thinking now that I will put together one reel specifically for distance...no sand. I have enough reels to fish with...so a dedicated distance reel it is. I'm going to work on a 5500.





It starts with just tooling around on a 5500. soon you're gonna be dreaming about ceramics, QTC frames and Zziplex custom-wrapped rods!

The distance casting cult...i mean, uh, club  has gotten another convert! Protect your kids, they're spreading! 

With that said, Redhorse you wanna throw an old 5500 my way? I'm lookin to do a bit of tooling myself!

Evan


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Let me dig and see what I've got lying around...I've either got 2 or 3 if I'm not mistaken. I might have time to dig around tomorrow, but if not...it's gonna be a few days. I'm going fishing Saturday, and have to run the Ohio Huskie Muskie Club board of trustees meeting all day Sunday (prez is out of town for work).


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i need a 5500, need to make a new plugging reel. lol

my 6500magelite is kinda big for my 11' estuary.


----------

